# Noone carp fish anymore



## hailtothethief

Delicious can’t wait to fillet him!


----------



## kevinw

Plenty of people fish for carp. My boss and my cousin both fish for carp almost exclusively. 

Most people just don't eat them.


----------



## sea oxx

Looks like a hotel room sink, nice catch!


----------



## Blackcat 86

Back in the mid-60s, my buddy and I used to spear them by the boatload in the early summer over in Cedar Point marsh. We'd fill up his canoe and _make our way across the bay_ (you can use that line if you want) over to Cullen Park and sell them for 25-cents apiece. Fun and interesting at first; turned into a lot of work with little reward in the end.


----------



## hailtothethief

i think i’ve seen 3 people out in my spot this year. There a hassle to clean and prepare. I was fishing for pike and a perch and carp tried to eat my paddle tail. Got a ton of bass. Took too long to get the hook out of the carp so i took him. Made it in some chili.


----------



## 1basshunter

hailtothethief said:


> Took too long to get the hook out of the carp so i took him. Made it in some chili.


I will never eat your chili 🤣


----------



## hailtothethief

Everything feeling like an attack. did you have a bad experience with carp or do you just doubt my chili?


----------



## kickinbass1991

I am interested in knowing this chilli recipe, I have never ate them myself but my grandpa used to tell me how good they were if cleaned right


----------



## hailtothethief

Chili seasoning
Stewed tomatoes
Ground beef 
Onions
Kidney beans
Tomato juice
Cocoa powder
Stevia


----------



## hailtothethief

Depend how big of a pot you make on specific. Want to cook the ground beef with onions first. If you make a big pot use half of the package of chili seasoning and taste it. Cocoa is like a non heaping tablespoon for a big pot. Stevia is like half teaspoon for a big pot.


----------



## hailtothethief

Dont forget garlic powder add a little at a time til it taste right.


----------



## DHower08

I prefer to bowfish for them. Use to fish for them with Ulta light and 4 pound test. Gotta keep it fun


----------



## Super G

Heard a good recipe for carp: pre heat oven, find a board of suitable size to hold the carp. Season it well with your favorite seasonings. Put it in the oven for 3 hours. Remove from oven, throw away the carp and eat the board! 😝


----------



## HappySnag

lake erie carp in 1970-1980 had polution 0.5 parts for milion,the govermant was thinking to ban seling carp to publick for high polution.
year 1990 tested fish from N.Y. fish market.
swardfish-bahamas polution 1.6 ppm
salmon from alaska polution 1.7 ppm
salmon from scotland polution 3.4 ppm

for health benefits you beter eat lake erie carp.
from clean water carp 15" to 20" is very good to eat.
you can scale carp,gut,cut in stakes,spice peper,salt,garlick paprika,bread and fry in buter with 1 onion choped in buter..
i was camping and got 1 carp 20" from Bur Oak,i camped with 20 guys and gals,they ask what i catch,i say carp,they told me that is no good fish.
i clean the fish,cook that and put that on table,people were coming take the food and they take some pieces fish,later they ask what was that,i told them,that was carp,they told me go catch some more,not one personn from them did not like the carp.
it is how you clean and cook that.
there is mud vain in carp,that is main think what you clean.


----------

